
Gnirehtet – Reverse-tethering tool for Android - agateau
https://medium.com/genymobile/gnirehtet-reverse-tethering-android-2afacdbdaec7
======
xythobuz
Cool, but a couple of days ago I used [another Android
app]([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.floriandra...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.floriandraschbacher.reversetethering.free&hl=de))
that does the same thing, even with a cross-plattform Java server, too. Is
there anything different with this one (except the price)?

~~~
rom1v
(gnirehtet author here) I guess that they use the same principles (though I
can't check easily since it's proprietary). In that case, the main difference
is that gnirehtet is free and open source software.

------
timonoko
I know that word: _gnir_ (I am rubbing). _Gnirehtet_ could mean I am too
rubbed -- in other words _chafed_.

That would be in proto-norse. And it rhymes nicely with _hiertynyt_
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hierty%C3%A4](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hierty%C3%A4)

------
kapauldo
Not sure i understand the case. It provides internet access TO android
devices?

~~~
Nexxxeh
Yeah, easily, over USB on a phone that isn't rooted.

Useful if you want to quickly and easily pipe all the traffic to and from your
PC (or VM) for monitoring or intercepting, or need to get your phone online in
a restricted environment. (Number of devices limited like a hotel, or wired-
only environment or whatever.)

------
slim
This is very useful for testing an untrusted android phone

------
murkle
Looks cool - is the app in the Play Store?

~~~
rom1v
Since it is intended to be controlled from the computer only, there is
fonctionally little benefit to install the client from another channel
("./gnirehtet rt" installs it if necessary).

------
benwilber0
this is pretty neat, but man that name..

~~~
rom1v
It's the reverse of "tethering"... ;-)

~~~
benwilber0
yeah i can see that but.. wow

